# Anyone have shots of LA skyline (night) ?



## CA_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all, 

I'm putting together an album cover, and I'm wondering if anyone has any shots archived of something like this of the LA skyline? http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2006/2172957310_58fcc9c0be.jpg (Photographer: unknown. this is NOT my image)


----------



## sekhar (Feb 4, 2013)

I have this. It was a handheld shot on our way back from the Griffith Observatory captured at 12,800 ISO, so if you're interested I'll need to clean it up a bit.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 4, 2013)

I have this image which is available to license.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys, but none are quite what I'm looking for. But *thank you* for having a look for me, I really really appreciate it.


----------



## sekhar (Feb 4, 2013)

CA_ said:


> Thanks for the response guys, but none are quite what I'm looking for. But *thank you* for having a look for me, I really really appreciate it.



I just looked at other photos from that evening and found the below shot which is almost identical to the Flickr one you posted, except of course this is at dusk (not night). FYI so if you want something like what you posted, you might want to go to the Griffith Observatory and snap it yourself (it's after you get on the stairs).


----------



## wackii (Feb 5, 2013)

Not quite night but about 15 minutes before sunrise.  I took this about 2 months ago.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 5, 2013)

wackii said:


> Not quite night but about 15 minutes before sunrise.  I took this about 2 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 35100



Thats (almost) perfect ! I could probably make it work. What would you charge us to license it? PM me or shoot me an email ChristopherArter@gmail.com


----------

